# [Review] Seidio Convert Combo Case: Samsung Galaxy SIII



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Seidio offers a wide range of device accessories including cases, cables and mounts. Seidio has a Premium Accessories line up and the Convert Combo Case is among the list. The Convert Combo Case offers a multi-layered/Optional case. There are four layers of optional protection.
YouTube - Video Review.
*Surface Case.*
Pros:
Hard plastic shell that offers great protection. The case is split in two halves. Each half slides right on with ease but assurance that the fit is nice and snug. The halves do not come apart easily, which is good if you like to keep your phone in your pocket. The case slides in and out of a pocket nicely. You don't have to worry about the case coming apart. The cut outs are precisely located for the rear camera, speaker, flash, power button, volume rocker, USB port, headphone jack and microphones. The design is thin and does not take away from the overall feel of the phone. Every edge is covered and leaves you with great protection all the way around the device.
Cons:
The first time I put the Surface Case on and needed to take it off, it was rather difficult. I had to get a thin knife to pry the case off. Fortunately, no damage was done on the case or the phone. After that point the case comes off easier but still requires some effort to take it off. There are instructions that come with the phone to help guide you how to remove the case from the phone. This is not a case that for someone who like to remove a case frequently.
*Rugged Skin and Skeleton.*
Pros:
The Rugged Skin offers that extra bounce of protection and provides a cushion in the event that a drop occurs. The skin fits perfectly around the Surface Case. I like the camera and flash cover which helps protect it from dust, dirt or smudges. The flap can be secured to a small hole for when you need the flap out of the way for taking photos or video shots. The flap and buttonhole shows that Seidio really put some thought into the case to make the user experience a great one. The rest of the ports are also covered with flaps and are easy to move out of the way but still go back in place with hardly any effort at all. The flaps stay secured and do not come out on their own. The Rugged Skin unlike some silicone skins does not attract much dust or lint at all. Overall a very nice fit around the Surface Case.
The Skeleton fits perfectly around the Rugged Skin. The Skelton adds yet another level of protection. It is a hard plastic shell that also has the precise cut outs for each port or button. The Skelton adds the finishing touch to the whole case. With the Rugged Skin and Skeleton installed you still have a relatively thin rugged case on the phone. One might think that with all these layers, that the phone plus the case would be a thick device.
Cons:
With the all the layers added the home button takes a little more effort to press because of the angle that the edge of the case sits and the home button location. This is not a huge deal, but does require more effort to press.
*Convert Holster.*
Pros:
The Convert Holster has a great sturdy design. The Convert Combo Case fits snuggly in the holster and leaves you no worries if the phone will fall out of the holster. The lock is located on top of the holster and works great. The belt clip is another feature that Seidio put some thought in because a 2" belt can fit through the clip. My first reaction to the size of the clip was that this is perfect for a consumer that wears a big work belt or someone that simply uses thick belts. The clip also rotates to accommodate your preference for the position that you like.
Cons:
No cons in my opinion. Solid design.
*Ultimate Screen Guard.*
Pros:
The Ultimate Screen Guard is made to be crystal clear. The installation requires no adhesives or liquids.
Cons:
The installation can be rather difficult because of how flimsy the guard is. When I attempted to put it on the phone I had a hard time lining up the guard to fit my phone. The guard does not cover the entire front side of the phone.
*Final Thoughts:*
I have been using this case on my phone for about two days. During the two days I have been pretty happy with the use of the case. The only complaint I have with the contents of the case is the screen protector installation. Everything else about the case has been great. I highly recommend this case! The case is ideal for the ones who like ultimate protection for on the job and like to have a thin case for at home or out on the town. I love having options and this case does just that. You have the option of how much protection you need or don't need.
*Contact Info:*
Website - Seidio.com
Case Link - http://www.seidioonline.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-convert-case-holster-black-p/bd4-hkr4ssgs3.htm


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

you should try the Active case, I use that one and it is great.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool. Ive heard good about it too. I like the options of this one. Probably the best feature. IMO



sageDieu said:


> you should try the Active case, I use that one and it is great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

